# Roll instruction in Boulder



## HenryHeyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey if anyone in the boulder area is looking for a tune up for their roll or trying to learn a roll, I do roll instruction in my backyard pool. The cost is 25 bucks but if you dont get the roll you dont have to pay.


----------



## breckster (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of roll(s) do you teach?


----------



## HenryHeyman (Jun 6, 2011)

i dont really have a name for it but just the basic roll. I can also do hand roll and anything else if thats what u mean


----------

